# Purchasing Cervelo Soloist Team and need some help!



## vzipper (Sep 16, 2007)

First off....how does Cervelo not have it's own thread?? 

I am going to purchase a Soloist Team - I have that part figured out.

However, I have the option to swap out the wheel set and crankset at the shop when I purchase. The shop is going to deduct the "trade-in" price of the standard wheel set and crankset for a Bontrager Race-Lite and Shimano Ultegra set-up which they recommended.

I am a mtn biker and this is going to be my first road bike - so I do not know what to do here. Is this worth it? Right now, I am not concerned with shaving a few oz. or lbs. off the bike, while nice, it is not my first priority. I am interested in a reliable, fun bike that I can grow into and upgrade later if need be. However, if it makes sense to make the swap initially, then please let me know. 

Additionally, is it safe to assume the bike's price can be negotiated somewhat? Thanks for you input!


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Get the bike As-is*

No need to upgrade at this point, imho. It is a 'fun reliable bike' as is.

Enjoy!


----------



## bbgobie (Aug 13, 2007)

Are these with the Easton Wheelset?
The reviews on them seem ok. I would keep them for now.
If your going to upgrade wheels, make it a bigger upgrade.
IMO same for the crank, but I'm new to Road, and mainly a MTBer, and this is just based on reviews I've read.


----------



## vzipper (Sep 16, 2007)

Rollo Tommassi said:


> It is a 'fun reliable bike' as is.


Good point. Meant to say, "_Sweet _a$$ road bike." I can't wait to pick it up!


----------

